# EMS Tracking - It says "Retention"



## razi-islam (Aug 19, 2005)

Ive bought a few bits n bobs from Nengun been waiting a while to receive it and thought id have a quick look via the EMS tracking website....it came up with:

Jan 8 Retention UNITED KINGDOM 


Anyone have any idea what this means??

cheers

raz


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes, UK customs have taken a shine to it and shortly you'll receive a letter asking for Import Duty to be paid before delivery is made....

Probably.


----------



## razi-islam (Aug 19, 2005)

that is an absolute tit...can i hurry this procedure up at all??? i do need these elbows ASAP...also how much you rekon it is?

dam government...is it not enough we are paying taxes from our jobs?


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

is it being held by the tax man i wonder,on retention while there working out how much duty to sting you with ,the Bas****s


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

It could be that taxman doesn't know what to charge because of the lack of a value written on the package. You will then recieve a letter were they ask you to send them the reciept. Good thing you have it in MS word format then 

That's what happened to me in Sweden. Don't know if it works the same in the UK.

Oh did I mention that my Blitz Dual SBC Spec-R boost controller only cost about £50 with freight :chuckle:


----------



## TyreKill (Aug 16, 2006)

The exact same thing happend to me a month ago.

A letter will show up from more than likely parcelforce asking you to pay a fee which will differ depending on the value of the item. There is jack you can do untill you get it.
You will then be able to go online and enter a code on the letter linked to your charge and pay the fee there and then. The holding company (probably parcelforce) will then mail your item as normal the next day.

Its a simple process but a biaaaatch none the less.
I got stung for £25 on an ecu.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

You could get a bit more info if you check from the Parcelforce website instead of the Japanese EMS site


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

i bought an apexi afc neo once and had it sent to me here in greece from the u.s 
the tax and charges and the rest of the made up things they screw you for here in greece was in total more money than the origonal price of the afc in america...


----------

